

Engineer unlocks Wii's hidden potential - justinwhitefoot
http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9858728-39.html?tag=newsmap

======
paulsb
If CNet calls this "news", then no wonder its going down the pan and people
(can't remeber who) want to "rescue" it with a hostile takeover.

